# Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!



## Wassercpu (29. April 2009)

*Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Hallo,

habe mir mal das Kühlwasser Fluid XP+ in ultra Blue gekauft...und muss sagen das es extrem dickflüssig ist und alle Kühler zusaut , als ob man Sand ins System gegossen hat..verstopft ist nix ..aber ich rate euch eindringlich ab von dem Zeug... (Überteuert is es auch noch)

Nix für Ungut


----------



## nemetona (29. April 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Kannst du diesen zugesauten Zustand der Kühler eventuell mit ein paar Bildern untermauern?


----------



## Thornscape (29. April 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Hätte man das Zeug unter Umständen vielleicht noch vorher mit Wasser verdünnen müssen? ^^


----------



## nemetona (29. April 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*



Thornscape schrieb:


> Hätte man das Zeug unter Umständen vielleicht noch vorher mit Wasser verdünnen müssen? ^^




Bei AT im Beschreibungstext steht nichts dazu, aber die FluidXP+ werden dort auch unter den Fertiggemischen gelistet.


----------



## Codex (29. April 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Bilder please


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Hier mal was von einem Test (bit-tech.net | Watercooling Fluid Shootout)

"FluidXP+ Ultra was quite surprisingly the worst of the performers. Its idle temperatures were a steady two full degrees above any of the other fluids, and its performance under load was completely outclassed. Some of this may be explained by the *fluid's thicker nature*."


----------



## bundymania (29. April 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Ich kann bzw. muss leider auch nichts gutes über die FluidXP Fertigmischung berichten: Ich hatte das Gebräu in der Farbe orange testweise im Einsatz ! Es wurde mit der Zeit dickflüssiger, zudem bildeten sich Rückstände an Schläuchen und Kühlern. Ausserdem ging die Farbe ins rosa/grünliche, richtig orange war es leider nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fifadoc (29. April 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

klingt ein bissle so wie die probleme, die ich mit dem AT fertigzeug hatte.
Ablagerungen, Ausflocken, etc.

aber das mit dem "dickflüssig" klingt noch schlimmer, denn das wurde das AT zeug nicht. aber bei fertigzeugs muss man wirklich aufpassen, denn die unterschiede in der qualität sind enorm.
Als "brauchbar" kenn ich bisher nur FeserOne und InnoProtekt.


----------



## bundymania (29. April 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

ja, Feser F1 und Inno Protect sind gut und die Nanoxia Fertigmischungen kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen !


----------



## Jbfem (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Ich kann nur sagen das At Rot echt schlecht war, aber ich betreibe schon von anbegin Primochill Green und habe weder Ablagerung noch Ausflockung im System. Temp ist zur innovatek clear gleich geblieben.


Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » Farbige Zusätze » PrimoCHILL Dye Bomb - UV Green


----------



## RomeoJ (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Hey,

und wie sieht es hiermit aus... 

*Fluid XP+ Extreme Blood Red (32oz) 944ml*

pflockt und grint das auch..???

grtz


----------



## bundymania (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

..vermutlich die gleiche Mixtur wie in der orangen Version 


und obendrein viel zu teuer, da nimmst du lieber Feser F1 und bei Bedarf nen paar Tropfen Lebensmittelfarbe !

Feser One Fluid - UV Red 1L - A-C-Shop


----------



## Gnome (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Innovatek Protect IP + dest. Wasser und deine Maschine rennt wieder 1A


----------



## Marquis (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Der Preis von Fluid XP ist schon eine Frechheit und die Probleme treten damit nicht zum ersten mal auf. Man müsste mal Aquatuning anschreiben, dass sie das aus dem Programm nehmen, besonders Anfänger greifen zu dem "Zeugs" da man bei dem Preis auch schnell Qualität vermutet.


----------



## ZeroToxin (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Ich hab ebenfalls das Primochill DYE IceBomb in Blood Red in verwendung. einziges Manko sind leichte verfärbungen der schläuche. aber keine rückstände oder gar flocken an den kühlkörpern


----------



## muckelpupp (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Jungs, macht mich nicht schwach!!! 

Was ist denn jetzt mit dem sündhaft teuren, aber angeblich gut getesteten _Nano FluidXP+_, das ich demnächst statt der _Feser One_ oder _Innovatek Protect_ Fertigmischungen (welche ich ebenfalls hier lagern habe) einsetzen wollte??! 

Ich mein, ich kann mich gerne als Versuchskaninchen opfern, aber die Teile sind wirklich, sehr, sehr teuer...wäre schade um's Geld.


----------



## bundymania (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Jau, kannst es ja mal testen und dann die Wassertemp / CPU Temps mit anderen Mittelchen vergleichen.

Ich kann nur wieder auf den Test @Bit Tech hinweisen, wo das normale Fluid XP damals sehr schlecht abgeschnitten hat 

bit-tech.net | Watercooling Fluid Shootout


----------



## Gnome (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Ich kanns mal nem Bekannten ausm Aquatuning.de Forum mitteilen, dass er Wassermann von Aquatuning das mal sagen soll mit dem Fluid XP, dass er's von der Seite nehmen soll. 


//Edit: Gesagt, getan . Mal sehn, was Wassermann dazu sagt.


----------



## Nucleus (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Weshalb über so viele Ecken? 
Wir haben schließlich einen AT Support-Thread.


----------



## Gnome (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Dort dauerts, er hat direkt Kontakt mit ihm 

///Edit: Nagut im Moment is Wassermann sogar on


----------



## Marquis (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Die Botschaft ist angekommen!


Ich habe mich gleich einmal mit der Reklamationsabteilung in Verbindung gesetzt, ob es dort Fälle von Reklamationen mit diesem Mittel gab, die hat mir das verneint.

Klar ist das mit der Zeit das Kühlmittel ausblasst. Klar ist auch das eine regelmäßige Wartung der Wasserkühlung erforderlich ist.

In der Regel sind "unbeliebte Rückstände" in der Wasserkühlung zu erkennen, wenn der Radiator nicht vor dem Gebrauch gereinigt wurde, dass heißt nicht nur mit Wasser durchspült!


@Wassercpu
Ich würde dir Vorschlagen, schreib an E-Mail an meine Kollegin aus der Reklamationsabteilung h.weiss@aquatuning.de bestell ihr schöne Grüße von mir und bitte sie um einen Lösungsvorschlag. Wir lassen dich nicht im Regen stehen!


----------



## Gnome (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Na das nenn ich doch nen Service! Klasse AT!


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Dazu mal ne OT Frage:

Destilliertes Wasser + Lebensmittelfarbe + Korrosionsschutz

Kann das lange gut gehen?


----------



## Gnome (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Auf alle Fälle . Hab ich schon übern halbes Jahr in meiner WaKü 

habe nen normalen 5L Dest. Wasser Kanister ausm Praktiker, dazu Innovatek Protect IP mit 3:1 Mischung und WUSITTA Lebensmittelfarbe blau ausm Marktkauf 20ml Flasche > davon 5ml hineingekippt . Keine Verfärbungen an den Teilen, kann ich empfehlen . Kann sein, dass ich sogar nichtmal 5ml verwendet habe, weil die Farbe echt sich EXTREM mischt bei dem kleinsten ml . Echt hammer die Farbe


----------



## weizenleiche (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Ich hab jetzt 3:1 gemischt ...

3 Liter destilliertes Wasser und 1 Liter G12 plus plus rein, Mal gucken wie das so funzt


----------



## bundymania (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Hier gibts was neues zu dem Zeug von der Firma - diesmal das noch teurere Nanofluid:

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] Der Schläuche, Anschlüsse & Wasserzusätze - Thread (4)


----------



## RomeoJ (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Nabend,

also mein Fluid XP kahm heute auch an und ich kann nicht sagen das es schmirt, dickflüssig ist oder der gleichen.

ich werde es aber morgen mal testen und einbauen, danns ehen wir es ja...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und der Kontrast ist schon mal sehr gut...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

@ bundymania
Meiner Laing und meiner WaKü im ganzen würde ich sowas nie antun 

Ecklig...wie man sowas nur herstellen kann. Ich vertrau auf dest. Wasser + Innovatek Protect IP


----------



## weizenleiche (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*



Gnome schrieb:


> @ bundymania
> Meiner Laing und meiner WaKü im ganzen würde ich sowas nie antun
> 
> Ecklig...wie man sowas nur herstellen kann. Ich vertrau auf dest. Wasser + Innovatek Protect IP



destilliertes Wasser runs best


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Genau um solchen Situationen vorzubeugen, sollte es mal einen Wasserzusätz/Fertiggemische Sammelthread geben.


----------



## Gnome (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Naja Sammelthreads halte ich für blöde, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Total unübersichtlich einfach. Zu viele Seiten und keiner möchte die durchsuchen. Lieber nen Thread anklicken wo gleich das Thema perfekt angesprochen wird


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Mhh gibt es leider noch nicht so direkt, vielleicht macht sich ja jemand mal im Laufe der Zeut die mühe eine art von Test zu verfassen.


----------



## weizenleiche (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Ein geschlossener Sammelthred wäre doch perfekt.
Und zum nachreichen einfach eine PN an den Thredersteller ...


----------



## ziko (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Hallo Leute,
Melde mich auch zu Wort.
Das mit den Fertiggemischen ist eine Sache für sich, kurz gesagt:furchtbar teures WASSER!!!!!!!
Bei mir ist alles in Grün, verwende Fluorescein 10% aus der Apotheke für ein paar Euronen, und bin zufrieden.
Superschöne Farbe (intensität selber bestimmen) dazu noch ein Anticorrosionsmittel nach Wahl und fertig ist die besste Mischung.
Mit 50ml Fuorescein kann man glaube ich, 5 Kubikmeter Wasser giftgrün färben, also braucht nicht sparen.
Wasserwechsel so oft ihr wollt, tut dem System sicher gut, kostet ja fast nix!!!!
Habe früher Feser verwendet und in dem Gebräu ist so ne Art Satz drinne, verstopfte mit dauernd die Düsen am CPU-Kühler.
Ein schöner "Nebeneffekt" von Flourescein: es greift die Schläuche nicht an!!!!
Also, trübe Schläuche ADE...


----------



## Gnome (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Man kann auch einfache Lebensmittelfarbe ausm Supermarkt nehmen, spart den Weg zur Apotheke, wo man der Gefahr, gefragt zu werden, wofür man das verwenden möchte, aus dem Weg geht


----------



## weizenleiche (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Ich hab hier auch Lebensmittelfarbe rumfliegen ...
Geht die auch?


----------



## RomeoJ (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Jepp funktioniert... ;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...die eignet sich sehr gut dazu... ;


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

genau die hab ich auch blos in Blau ... in welchem Verhältnis mischt du die?


----------



## RomeoJ (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Momentan noch nicht, weil ich das FluidXP - Extrem Blood drinne habe..aber ich würde das dann so mischen, wie mir die Farbe gefällt...


----------



## flipp (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

hm, nicht das mir einer auf die Idee kommt, das bei der nächsten Party zu trinken 

Hab n Pinnchen im Kühlschrank, welche quasi genauso aussehen


----------



## Gelenkwurm35 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Warnung vor "Fluid XP+" Kühlwasser!!!!!*

Habe auch seit zwei Monaten Fluid xp ultra deep purple drin.. völliger sondermüll kann ich nur sagen  das zeug verfärbte sich nach 7 Tagen in durchsichtig!


----------

